# RFUK and Facebook



## RoyalWeston (Dec 1, 2013)

There has been an issue going on facebook with regards to admins and moderators overstepping the mark and getting overzealous with there powers.
I would like to know why they can use the same name and share links with this forum but not share the same rules?
The most recent incident involved a very knowledgeable and experienced keeper telling some home truths in a blunt clear way as not be misinterpreted and the admins chose to ban as a result rather than address the issues in a constructive way that would have brought this commmunity together rather than split it!

if a mistake was made admit it and move on, not ban and hope to forget!!!


----------



## supatips (May 29, 2012)

Moderating is the most thankless task in the world. It's a no win situation for them and they simply aren't going to please everybody. 

How do the rules differ?


----------

